# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Новые функции форума

## V.Kostrov

Дорогие друзья!!!
В поле редактора сообщений, я добавил еще одну иконку  "Загрузить файл в интернет". По этой иконке открывается страница "failes.mail.ru". Это один из самых удобных ресурсов передачи любых файлов и достаточно больших размеров.
После загрузки на этот ресурс файла, необходимо там получить ссылку и вставить эту ссылку по второй иконке  "Вставить ссылку".
Надеюсь, что дополнительная функция редактора сообщений окажется вам полезной.

----------


## Mazaykina

*Еще некоторые  обновления, связанные непосредственно с  борьбой со спамерами.*
Пользователи, у которых нет ни одного сообщения НЕ МОГУТ:
1. Пользоваться ЛС (личными сообщениями). Причина: рассылка спамерами своих реклам, минуя проверку модераторами и админами. 
2. Открывать свои темы.
3. Создавать автоподписи. 
*Как только пользователем будет написано 5 сообщений, он перейдет в следующую группу и все эти запреты будут сняты.*

*Следующая ступень:* 
*Для всех пользователей, зарегистрировавшихся более 30 дней и написавших более 30 сообщений- открываются закрытые разделы.*

*Желаю ВСЕМ комфортного общения на форуме и прошу не забывать, для чего он существует.*

----------


## V.Kostrov

Дорогие Друзья!!!
После переезда на новый сервер и перехода на новую версию форума, продолжаем добавлять некоторые полезные функции.
Добавлены смайлики в "Быстрый ответ", вставка ника в ответ при нажатии и цитата выделенного текста (после выделения под курсором появляется кнопка).
Приятного и удобного пользования вам!!! :Aga:

----------

МузаМузовна (30.10.2016)

----------

